# Nice Colony in Arizona.



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Received a call for a bee collection here in the Arizona Rim Country, out by Lakeside. No real cut out involved.
The owner of the property said they've been there for about 2 months, and they are getting bigger. When he first found them
they were 1-2 combs, today I counted 10 









Very tame, and def not from my Apiaries here on the Rim. I don't know of many people into bees up here.
I'm thinking someones swarmed and I have a new hive to work.
Going out after the 4th July when my kid gets back with the truck.
no way are they going in my honda
Vacuum and scrape, transport 17 miles back to their new home


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Good day today, about 3 hrs work to vac and scrape.
A good 10 combs of brood, Larvae
eggs, 2 which were drone and about 6 full capped combs of honey.
Plus about 3 full of nectar. There were about 21 huge combs in all, measuring about 10" x 12"
Some longer, not sure if I captured the queen or not, bees are calm, but
there was a small opening about 1x2 inches in the back of 
the combs going into the interior wall. I think it's just a little hideaway,
when I smoked them they all ran for the roof like a herd of cows.

After all was said and done, I was smacked in the lip by one of the
girls when I went back to vac the last few hundred late this evening, 
many were hanging at the hole in the wall, but not flying in and out like a hive entrance. 
Waiting for my 80yr old Dad to send me pics. will post a few.

Built a new top bar for them based on Wyatt/Crowder measurements.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

getting used to their new home.
these girls are so confused after the rehoming, 
it's a madhouse of activity here on the hill.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

Here's the promised pics...
Dad is 80+yrs old and refuses to let me do the uploads, 
won't let me touch his cell, but today we just did them into my comp.. 
I made one mistake 40yrs ago with the home phone and 
a overseas call to my ex, and he won't let it go or forget about it.


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

DavidZ said:


> Built a new top bar for them based on Wyatt/Crowder measurements.


Loved the pictures and looks like you got a nice colony. One confusion. You state your top bar is based on
Wyatt/Crowder measurements. Though both designs are Kenyan-type top bars, their 'designs' are fairly 
different. (From my memory Crowder is all 1X10 and has his sides at 60 Degrees while Wyatt's sides are
1X12 and much steeper.) Did you somehow combine the two designs?


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I think that came out wrong, I meant to say I was studying their designs and also michael bush, but the measurements for the tb I made are 15" top x 8" bottom x 12"x34" sides.

I did find 2 capped queen cells today, nice and long, one looked like it was being peeled on the side, I'm debating whether to make a nuc up or not out of one of the cells, more than enough bees, comb, pollen, honey, and brood to make a mini.
Maybe I will experiment with cut and removing the qc, I have a 8"x8" nuc with 7 frames ready to go.


----------

